
Ask HN: Why isn't anyone using Openresty - ksec
It is based on set of modules and Nginx, as well as LuaJIT. It is insanely fast, and according to http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r5
It is constantly one of the top performing frameworks.<p>Why isn't anyone using it? Are there pitfalls that i am not aware of?
======
nyan_sandwich
I plan to in some upcoming projects, because I'm a Lua nut, but here's why
people might not use it:

* Lua syntax can get annoying and is pretty low level (no list comprehensions)(I switched to moonscript[1])

* Lua has no libraries or established support community compared to eg. python. You have to do a lot yourself.

* Performance isn't the most important concern for most people.

* Openresty isn't really a "framework", it's pretty barebones. (Lapis[2] looks like it should help)

[1]: <http://moonscript.org/>

[2]: <http://leafo.net/lapis/>

~~~
egeozcan
I dream about something like SailsJS[1] written on Openresty. Only if I had
some more time...

[1]: <http://sailsjs.org/>

------
mhd
What turned me off (at least the last time I looked) was the project setup. Or
the lack thereof, as it seemed like the whole "application" was intrinsically
mixed in to the nginx _configuration_. It seemed more like a way to write
nginx plugins than your usual webapps. If I'd see a way to do a more
WSGI/Plack/Rack-like setup, I'd probably look again. Performance seems very
nice, and while not my favorite language, it's certainly more sane than
Javascript...

------
MichaelAza
Probably because no one heard of it (I sure haven't) and because Lua is just
one of those love-or-hate languages that not everyone can use. I couldn't use
Lua or Go, for example, if my life depended on it.

------
zimpenfish
Well, I am.

